# Do you think the world is going to end?



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 14, 2012)

Do you think the world is going to end? Vote!


----------



## shellibelli72 (Dec 14, 2012)

*RE: Do you think the world is going toend?*

Some day, yes.


----------



## sibi (Dec 14, 2012)

The world is going nowhere, it's the wicked people that is going to end.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 14, 2012)

I hope


----------



## dannel (Dec 14, 2012)

Ditto with Sibi


----------



## Biff Malibu (Dec 14, 2012)

Are you referring to the Mayan Calendar? 12/21/12? Or is this just a generalized end of the world questionnaire?

What's funny is that there is no indication in the Mayan artifacts that point towards an apocalypse prediction - That is all modern created hypotheses based on "The lack of a continuation".

Other people out there spin it as a "change in consciousness" that is going to take place... That's a hilarious idea. 

Is the world going to end? Absolutely. When and from what exactly? Who knows. Ice Age, Comet Blast, Super Volcano, Disease, Sun Explodes, etc...


----------



## Neal (Dec 14, 2012)

If you're referring to the Mayan calendar thing, I have heard that the 12/21/12 was meant to be the end of a calendar cycle and not meant to be the end of the world. I'm not sure if that's accurate, but either way, I'm in the no way group.


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 14, 2012)

I will most likely die before the world ends....


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes the 12/21/12


----------



## dmmj (Dec 14, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> I will most likely die before the world ends....


Sounds like a race to me.


----------



## Biff Malibu (Dec 14, 2012)

http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2012/14dec_yesterday/

I'll go with NASA's opinion on the subject.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 14, 2012)

I put "I'm a believer" just because obviously some day it will end. Might be tomorrow, might be a billion years from now....although I must say... having tortoise forum down for so long today made it FEEL like the end of the world


----------



## shellysmom (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, the Mayans' world ended way before their calendar did, so I hardly think they are a reliable source of info on the subject.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 14, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> Well, the Mayans' world ended way before their calendar did, so I hardly think they are a reliable source of info on the subject.



LoL nice one!




CourtneyAndCarl said:


> I put "I'm a believer" just because obviously some day it will end. Might be tomorrow, might be a billion years from now....although I must say... having tortoise forum down for so long today made it FEEL like the end of the world



It was probably one of the worst mornings today! Stayed up late, got up early. Lol


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Dec 14, 2012)

I may have to eat crow later on but I think the world will end on that day as much as I by into the Zombie apocalypse. I think its another way to scare people into going out and buying (or in thier eyes stocking up) on as much stuff as they can.......Anyone remember Y2K.


----------



## Tom (Dec 14, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm....... No.

And what exactly does "the world will end" mean? Just click, everything is black? Or society collapses and it's every man (and woman) for themselves? Or is it fire and brimstone?


----------



## poison (Dec 14, 2012)

Shannon and Jason said:


> I may have to eat crow later on but I think the world will end on that day as much as I by into the Zombie apocalypse.



that zombie apocalypse will happen you'll see and it sounds like fun lol


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2012)

While th world and mankind as we know it, may end, the world is gonna keep on ticking away.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 14, 2012)

If you give me all of your money, I will prevent the world from ending.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 14, 2012)

Baoh said:


> If you give me all of your money, I will prevent the world from ending.



LOL Literally! ROTFL


and NO!


----------



## wellington (Dec 14, 2012)

I say no way. But it will end for me the day I die duh


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2012)

If there were a comet or space debris coming our way scientists and high powered telescopes would have seen it coming by now. Yes, the earth is in a wobble stage, meaning that the spin is probably starting to slow down, but I don't see it happening by the 21st.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 14, 2012)

I am thinking no but hmmm I am prepped just in case


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 14, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> While th world and mankind as we know it, may end, the world is gonna keep on ticking away.



Not true! Someday when the sun explodes, the Earth and everything on it will go *poof*


----------



## Tom (Dec 14, 2012)

Baoh said:


> If you give me all of your money, I will prevent the world from ending.



THIS is my favorite thing you've ever said.


----------



## bigred (Dec 14, 2012)

I think Im going to buy a case of beer on 12/20/12 just in case


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, it will end someday, but not this year!


----------



## poison (Dec 14, 2012)

cemmons12 said:


> Yes, it will end someday, but not this year!



yes it is you will all see muahahahaha


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 15, 2012)

On the 20 th I have school and pm also on the 21st what a waste of my last few moments


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 15, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > While the world and mankind as we know it may end, the world is gonna keep on ticking away.
> ...



I don't think the sun is ever gonna go poof.  As for this year, no it's not going to happen at all.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 15, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 15, 2012)

I am quite certain that someday the sun will expand and that alone will cause all life on earth to end. If the expansion doesn't completely engulf the earth, I'm sure the gravity pull from the white dwarf will. Odds are, we will all be dead by then.  But the sun is a star, and it will go through the life cycle of a star just like all the others


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Dec 15, 2012)

To answer the OP's question: yes, I do believe the world will end. 

Do I believe it will end on 12-21-12, in accordance to the ceasance with the Mayan calendar? No.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 16, 2012)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> Yes the 12/21/12



12/21/12 is the beginning of the Age of Aquarius, not the end of the world 

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjxSCAalsBE[/video]​


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 16, 2012)

I do not think that the world is going to end. I do believe that our government and society are very unstable and that may one day cause the world "as we know it" to end. I try and prepare for this by making sure I have food storage for my family and plenty of ammo .


----------



## CLMoss (Dec 16, 2012)

Nope, the earth will still be here.


----------



## shelloise (Dec 18, 2012)

People have been saying the lworld will end for thousands of years. I think maybe when/if it happens it will be something like a meteor that hits earth. I don't worry about it. If it is gonna happen its gonna happen


----------



## poison (Dec 20, 2012)

Well tfo this is it i hope you enjoyed your last day on earth. starting on the 22 ima be the only human left on earth unless somebody wants join me and head to the mountains.


----------



## sibi (Dec 20, 2012)

Get a grip people; it's already the 21st in Australia and the world has not ended yet. We'll see you tomorrow. Have a good night =D


----------



## shelloise (Dec 20, 2012)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I do not think that the world is going to end. I do believe that our government and society are very unstable and that may one day cause the world "as we know it" to end. I try and prepare for this by making sure I have food storage for my family and plenty of ammo .



If it is nucleur having food and ammo is fine but ya have to come out of the bomb shelter at some point and good luck to you surviving that


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I am thinking no but hmmm I am prepped just in case



How do you prep for it? If it was truely ending.. I wouldnt want to survive it and try to live with what was left....


----------



## shelloise (Dec 20, 2012)

Laura said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking no but hmmm I am prepped just in case
> ...



Me neither


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 20, 2012)

shelloise said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think that the world is going to end. I do believe that our government and society are very unstable and that may one day cause the world "as we know it" to end. I try and prepare for this by making sure I have food storage for my family and plenty of ammo .
> ...



No bomb shelter but Iranian gas masks for kids, respirators, medical supplies, fully stocked bug out bags, plenty of gas and a deuce & a half. If we can't survive with all we have prepared I don't want to live!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 20, 2012)

gee, i hope my egg hatches before the world end.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh good, Terry, glad to know that it is the Age of Aquarius! 
Whew. 
Thought I would have an extra glass of wine, tho, just in case.


----------



## shelloise (Dec 20, 2012)

momo said:


> gee, i hope my egg hatches before the world
> 
> 
> Lolol,, me too, except I am waiting on baby hedgehogs


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 20, 2012)

Just to put it all in perspective...
























































































​


----------



## poison (Dec 20, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Just to put it all in perspective...
> 
> 
> There should be a big picture of me on sat lol
> ...


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 20, 2012)

shelloise said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > gee, i hope my egg hatches before the world
> ...


----------



## sibi (Dec 20, 2012)

I wonder if this thread will end on Friday. People, don't let it end...it's too much fun.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm scared!!


----------



## shelloise (Dec 20, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> mattgrizzlybear said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the 12/21/12
> ...



Oh no, that song is playing in my head now


----------



## dmmj (Dec 20, 2012)

It's ok people, I heard it was going to be a dry heat.


----------



## shelloise (Dec 20, 2012)

People shouldnt worry about the end of the earth because it would happen in a second and u wouldnt even know. And on that hAppy note....... Hey we are still here and todays the day......not


----------



## dcwolfe (Dec 21, 2012)

Would it be cheating if I voted no now?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 21, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm....well, I'm still here (or am I?)....perhaps, as some religeous thinkers say, this life is but an illusion...or maybe, against ALL odds, I've made it to Heaven (who'da thunk? ), and Heaven looks exactly like The Republic D)...

Guess I'll go on out and feed the livestock...


----------



## Spn785 (Dec 21, 2012)

LOL This thread is hilarious!

On a serious note I think the world will end eventually, but not for a VERY long time. The Mayans had ALOT of prophecies, all of which have come to pass in one form or another, but their Prophecy for today is the end of an era. My personal belief is that something will happen today, something so innocuous that even those involved in the event won't remember it, but it will be the start of a great change.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 21, 2012)

'Twas a pleasure doing business with you...and you are welcome.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 21, 2012)

Spn785 said:


> LOL This thread is hilarious!
> 
> On a serious note I think the world will end eventually, but not for a VERY long time. The Mayans had ALOT of prophecies, all of which have come to pass in one form or another, but their Prophecy for today is the end of an era. My personal belief is that something will happen today, something so innocuous that even those involved in the event won't remember it, but it will be the start of a great change.



The Mayan's were unable to predict their own demise. food for thoughtâ€¦.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2012)

I think it was just that they stopped making the calendar on that day. It would be too big if they continued it further. Afterall, our calendars end too and there have been no dooms day forecasts for after December 31st.


And Baoh: How much did you earn?


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 21, 2012)

wonder how many people will watch the movie "2012" today


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 21, 2012)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL This thread is hilarious!
> ...



What you base this idea upon?


----------



## Baoh (Dec 21, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I think it was just that they stopped making the calendar on that day. It would be too big if they continued it further. Afterall, our calendars end too and there have been no dooms day forecasts for after December 31st.
> 
> 
> And Baoh: How much did you earn?



Several first-born children.


----------



## Spn785 (Dec 21, 2012)

Baoh said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was just that they stopped making the calendar on that day. It would be too big if they continued it further. Afterall, our calendars end too and there have been no dooms day forecasts for after December 31st.
> ...



ROFL!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 21, 2012)

i just got my delivery of christmas cookies. yummm. it can end now. 'lol'


----------



## wellington (Dec 21, 2012)

I wonder what the guy that spent 30 thousand to make his home self contained feels like now? Broke and stupid and pissed he now has to pay the 30 thousand back


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 21, 2012)

wellington said:


> I wonder what the guy that spent 30 thousand to make his home self contained feels like now? Broke and stupid and pissed he now has to pay the 30 thousand back



yup. lmao.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 21, 2012)

Wasn't snookie's baby supposed to be born today???


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 21, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Wasn't snookie's baby supposed to be born today???



Idk but lol!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 21, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Wasn't snookie's baby supposed to be born today???



Don 't know, but keep your suitcases packed...just to be on the safe side...


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 21, 2012)

Only if (the one and only) God wants it to and it won't necessarily end, he will come and make the world perfect again. Wether thats today or not. I have no idea. But seeing as it's 32 minutes to 12:00 (AM), I don't think it will today


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 22, 2012)

Well it is 12-22 today and we are still alive! :h


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep we lived and now I'm watching my lions get slaughtered by the falcons... So the world is normal


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 23, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Yep we lived and now I'm watching my lions get slaughtered by the falcons... So the world is normal



????


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 23, 2012)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> ????



Football


----------



## shelloise (Dec 23, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Only if (the one and only) God wants it to and it won't necessarily end, he will come and make the world perfect again. Wether thats today or not. I have no idea. But seeing as it's 32 minutes to 12:00 (AM), I don't think it will today



The one and only? I think a meteor is more likely or being nuked. I know some people stocked up on food etc because they thought it would end. Every decade something happens and worry about the end of world


----------

